# Where are my posts / thread? Where it was moved to?: I offer FREE dog walking/petsit



## FREEdogWalkingPetSitting (Nov 17, 2013)

I offer FREE dog walking/pet sitting for FREE room to rehearse singing

I offer FREE regular PETSITTING / DOGWALKING for FREE if you offer me a FREE little room (just even 2 square metres, a small room like a toilet is OK) where I could rehearse singing intensively 12 hours daily (including breaks, of course). I can rehearse day times or nights according to our arrangement. Electricity necessary to use my computer. Heating, as well.

I offer, furthermore, FREE house sitting, keeping your property tidy, shopping, for free in return that little rehearsal room.

Long term (at least one year (or more). Suggest your location where you live in London.

Let me know your suggestions, requires to make some arrangement

Please, reply to this my address:
[email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Stop trolling please.....


----------



## FREEdogWalkingPetSitting (Nov 17, 2013)

labradrk:

First learn what word: "trolling" means before you attack people. Thank you.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Your thread was removed because it promotes illegal activities, i.e. tax evasion. Starting another one could result in a ban.


----------

